# Rate Your Vape



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

A suggestion by @Matthee on another thread got my mind buzzing again (dangerous, I know, but bear with me )

*Welcome to Rate Your Vape*.

Here anyone can post there vape gear, and give it a rating of 1-5, in time I will update the main post/s with each device and it's score, averaged where rated more than once. The ultimate goal is to give anyone an idea of what devices to buy or avoid when hunting for their vape Nirvana.

Obviously everyone's idea of Nirvana is different, but as we get more scores the popular items will rise, and the dirt will fall giving better indications. I will try to keep the amount of ratings visible where possible so everyone will have a good idea of how well rated a device is overall

You may rate any device you own/have owned in the past if you feel you used it long enough to discover all it's secrets. And please remember to rate items based on their category, if we compare EVOD tanks to a Russian 91% there will be no clearo with a score above 4

So here are the categories:

1. Must have . . - That mod that's been glued to your hand for weeks
2. Nice to have . . - It may not be your ADV device, but you would buy it again
3. Have . . somewhere - You don't hate it, but you aren't quite sure you like it either
4. Why do I have . . - You will use it in an emergency, but only in an emergency
5. Wish I never had . . - This device is somewhere in a drawer, but you've already forgotten which, and frankly don't care

To keep everything neat and tidy, I will have categories in the first few comments


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

*Batteries:*

*Built-in Battery Devices:*
1. Must have . .
X-Fire Wooden Spinner 1000mAh (1 rating)​2. Nice to have . .
Innokin iTaste MVP V1 (1 rating)
Vision Spinner 1300mAh (2 ratings (1.5))​3. Have . . somewhere
Innokin iTaste VV v3 800mAh VV/VW Battery (1 rating)
Twisp 650mAh Passthrough Battery (1 rating)​4. Why do I have . .
5. Wish I never had . .
eGo-T 650mAh (1 rating)
eVod 650mAh (1 rating)​*Removable Battery VV/VW Devices:
*
1. Must have . .
Vamo V3 (1 rating)
Vamo V5 (1 rating)​2. Nice to have . .
Innokin iTaste SVD (4 ratings (2.25))
Sigelei Zmax (1 rating)
Sigelei Mini (1 rating)​3. Have . . somewhere
Joyetech eVic (1 rating)​4. Why do I have . .
5. Wish I never had . .

*Mechanical Devices:
*
1. Must have . .
Launcher V2 Clone (1 rating)
Reo Grand (2 ratings)
Reo Mini 2.1 (3 ratings)​2. Nice to have . .
Sentinal M16 Clone (1 rating)
Kamry K100 (1 rating)
Smok Magneto (1 rating)
Atmizoo Dingo (2 ratings)
Grand Vapor PVT V2 (1 rating)
Nemesis (2 ratings (1.5))
Kamry KTS (1 rating)
Nemesis Clone (2 ratings (1.5))
Caravela Clone (1 rating)
KTS Clone (1 rating)​3. Have . . somewhere
4. Why do I have . .
5. Wish I never had . .
PH 22 Poldiac Clone (1 rating)​
*Removable Batteries:*

1. Must have . .
Efest 18650 1600mAh 30A (1 rating)
AW 18350 (1 rating)
AW 18650 1600mAh (1 rating)
Efest 18650 2250mAh (1 rating)
MNKE 18650 1500mAh (1 rating)
Efest 18350 700mAh (1 rating)​2. Nice to have . .
Sony VTC3 30A 18650 (1 rating)
Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh (1 rating)​3. Have . . somewhere
fAW* 18490 (1 rating)
Trustfire 18650 2500mAh (1 rating)​4. Why do I have . .
fAW* 18650 (2 ratings)​5. Wish I never had . .
fAW* 18350 (1 rating)​
*fAW is an abbreviation used on the forums for fake AW batteries


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

*Atomizers:

Clearomizers:
*
1. Must have . .
Kanger Aerotank (1 rating)​2. Nice to have . .
Kanger Protank 2 Mini (2 ratings)
Kanger Protank 3 Mini (2 ratings (1.5))
Aspire Nautilus (2 ratings)
Innokin iClear 30B (1 rating)​3. Have . . somewhere
Twisp Clearo (1 rating)
Kanger Protank (1 rating)​4. Why do I have . .
Innokin iClear 30 (1 rating)
Kanger Protank 2 (3 ratings)
Kanger Protank 3 (2 ratings)​5. Wish I never had . .
Kanger EVOD (1 rating)
eGo CE5 (1 rating)​
*Rebuildable Dripping Atomizers:
*
1. Must have . .
Trident Clone (2 ratings)
Reomizer Bottom Fed (2 ratings)
Cyclone Bottom Fed (1 rating)
Reomizer 2.1 Bottom Fed (1 rating)​2. Nice to have . .
Igo-S Bottom Fed (1 rating)
Igo-L (2 ratings (1.5))
Igo-W (2 ratings)
V5 Nimbus Clone (1 rating)
ERA Clone (1 rating)​3. Have . . somewhere
Smok Octopus (1 rating)
Igo-W - No tail holes (1 rating)
ERA (1 rating)
Nimbus Clone (1 rating)​4. Why do I have . .
Helios Clone (1 rating)​5. Wish I never had . .

*Rebuildable Tank Atomizers:
*
1. Must have . .
Aqua Clone (1 rating)
Aqua (1 rating)
Kayfun Lite (1 rating)
Ithaka Clone (1 rating)​2. Nice to have . .
Russian 91% Clone (1 rating)
Bliss Genesis Clone (1 rating)​3. Have . . somewhere
Kayfun Lite+ 4 Channel Clone (2 ratings (2.5))
Smok RSST Genesis (2 ratings (2.5))
Pulse-G Genesis Clone (1 rating)​4. Why do I have . . 
Kayfun 3.1 ES Clone (2 ratings)​5. Wish I never had . .

*Atomizers/Cartomizers/Carto Tanks:
*
1. Must have . .
2. Nice to have . .
3. Have . . somewhere
4. Why do I have . .
5. Wish I never had . .


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

*Other Items:*

*Coil Building Kit: *(Please don't rate your screwdrivers/drillbits etc. This is for more advanced kit like coil jigs)

1. Must have . .
2. Nice to have . .
3. Have . . somewhere
4. Why do I have . .
5. Wish I never had . .

*DIY Juice Kit: 
*
1. Must have . .
2. Nice to have . .
3. Have . . somewhere
4. Why do I have . .
5. Wish I never had . .

*Other:
*
1. Must have . .
2. Nice to have . .
3. Have . . somewhere
4. Why do I have . .
5. Wish I never had . .


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

Brilliant thread! 

My first entry under built-in batteries is as follows:

the Innokin iTaste VW 800 mah battery. 

I rate it a 3 on your scale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Silver said:


> Brilliant thread!
> 
> My first entry under built-in batteries is as follows:
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you're referring to the VV v3?


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

I am not 100% sure if it's the V2 or the V3. I bought it around Dec 2013. I think it is the V3.


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Silver said:


> I am not 100% sure if it's the V2 or the V3. I bought it around Dec 2013. I think it is the V3.


Did a bit of Googling, most likely a v3 from what I can tell.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

This is rather awkward, I'm a tad uncomfortable rating a device without giving specific explanations applicable to specific circumstances. I feel that a simple "good" or "bad" rating would work better. Then before your purchase you can simply have a look see if it works. Just my opinion, feel free to disagree.

So lets see.

*RDA*
Trident Clone = 1

*RTA*
Kayfun Lite Plus 4 Channeled Clone = 3

*VV/VW Mod*
iTaste SVD = 2

*Clearomizer*
Innokin iClear 30 = 4

*Mechanical Mod*
Sentinel M16 Clone = 2

Edit: I changed some values.


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> This is rather awkward, I'm a tad uncomfortable rating a device without giving specific explanations applicable to specific circumstances. I feel that a simple "good" or "bad" rating would work better. Then before your purchase you can simply have a look see if it works. Just my opinion, feel free to disagree.


In a sense I do agree, but I think a rating /5 gives a better idea of what a product is like, especially since it's all subject to personal taste and opinion. A plain good/bad, although much easier to understand, would've been difficult to manage. Example, if 3 people say the SVD is good, and 3 say it's bad, where does it go?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> In a sense I do agree, but I think a rating /5 gives a better idea of what a product is like, especially since it's all subject to personal taste and opinion. A plain good/bad, although much easier to understand, would've been difficult to manage. Example, if 3 people say the SVD is good, and 3 say it's bad, where does it go?



Cool, thanks for elaborating. I get your point. Just help me clarify this then please.

Hypothetically if I think the Mini Protank 2 is a good device for beginners and I received many good vapes from it 4 months ago but have since evolved onto RBA's. Currently the Mini PT2 means nothing me, I won't vape it at all and think very little of it in terms of my current vaping experience. Do I rate it high or low?

That is how I feel about the SVD and iClear 30 in part.

Ps. Thanks for putting this together so eloquently


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Cool, thanks for elaborating. I get your point. Just help me clarify this then please.
> 
> Hypothetically if I think the Mini Protank 2 is a good device for beginners and I received many good vapes from it 4 months ago but have evolved onto RBA's. Currently the Mini PT2 means nothing me, I won't vape it at all and think very little of it in terms of my current vaping experience. Do I rate it high or low?
> 
> ...


 Right, forgot to mention that in the main post. When rating a device, rate it within its own category, as it would be kinda pointless to compare an EVOD tank to a Russian 91%.

Will add that to the main post in the morning, thanks for pointing it out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

You onto something really good here. Will be interesting to see how it evolves over time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Can we also rate items we have used before and might not have them anymore?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

I think yes @TylerD 

Thats the whole point, to get the experience of everyone and somehow sort out the good from the bad. If you have gotten rid of gear but used it enough to rate it, I say go ahead

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

What @Silver said

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

I think that at the very least any hardware you are rating has to have been owned by the reviewer at some point in time. This will prevent the "oh I used a friends kit for day" type ratings.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

I agree witg @BhavZ above. 

I'll go as far as saying you cant really know something until you have used it for a while. First impressions can be very deceiving as i have discovered on many occasions. 

For batteries and mods, you need to have put them through their paces at their highest power and have had many cycles. 

For mech mods, their flaws only seem to become apparent after a while

For atmoisers and tanks, the same applies. 

Ok, you dont need to be an expert on the device, but you need to have properly used the device for the rating to have meaning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Silver said:


> I agree witg @BhavZ above.
> 
> I'll go as far as saying you cant really know something until you have used it for a while. First impressions can be very deceiving as i have discovered on many occasions.
> 
> ...


I agree. I just wanted to know if I can actually rate the kit I owned and used daily for some time. I will not rate say the pt2 as I didn't use it as extensively as other members.


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

In my view, i dont think you should worry about other members
If you used it for long enough to have a view, good or bad, and you want to rate it, then you should

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

Again, what @Silver said. Man this is so much easier with him around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

what an awesome thread

i will post my reviews in a moment


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Twisp 650 mAh pass through - 3
Vision Spinner VV 1300 mAh - 1
X-Fire Wooden Spinner VV 1000 mAh - 1
Vamo V3 and V5, VV/VW - 1
Itaste SVD, VV/VW - 2
K100 - 2
Smok Magneto - 2
Launcher V2 clone - 1
Reo Grand - 1
Reo Mini - 1
Atmizoo Dingo - 2
Twisp cleoromizer - 3
mPT2, all versions - 1
mPT3 - 1
PT, all versions - 3
Aspire Nautilus - 2
Kanger Aerotank - 1
Reomizer2 bf - 1
Igo-S bf - 2
Cyclone bf - 1
Igo-L - 2
Igo-W - 2
RSST - 2
Russian 91% clone - 2
Kayfun 3.1 ES clone - 3
Aqua clone - 1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

VV built in bat
iTaste MVP1 = 2


MECH
Brass FastTech Nemesis (magnetic switch) = 1
PH22 FastTech Poldiac clone = 5


RDA
FastTech v5 Nimbus RDA (4 air-hole) = 2 [because it is not 22mm dia.]
Smok Octopus = 3


RTA
FastTech Bliss (genesis) = 2
FastTech Pulse-G(genesis) = 3

Clearo?
K PT3 = 5

BATTERIES
VTC3 30A= 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (25/4/14)

Reo mini - 1
Sigelei zmax telescopic - 2
Sigelei mini - 2
Vision Twist 1300 - 2
Protank II - 5
iClear 30b - 2
Mini PT II - 3
Mini PT III - 2
Aspire Nautilus - 2
Reomizer 2.1 - 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

Ok I'm going to have to do some Googleing to make sure everything goes where it's supposed to

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

*Mech mods:*
Reo Grand ? 1
Reo mini 2.1 ? 1
Grand vapor PVT V2 ? 2
Nemesis ? 2
KTS ? 2
Atmizoo Dingo - 2
*Electronic mods:*
SVD ? 3
*RDA:*
Reomiser ? 1
Igo-W (no tail holes) ? 3
Igo-W (Tail holes) ? 2
Trident clone ? 1
ERA RDA ? 3
Nimbus clone - 3
*RBA:*
Aqua Original ? 1
Kayfun Lite Original ? 1
Kayfun 3.1 clone ? 5
RSST ? 3
*Atomiser:*
Kanger PT2 ? 4
*Batteries:*
Panasonic 3400 ? 2
fAWs 18650 & 18490 ? 3
Efest 18650 1600 30A ? 1
AW 18350 - 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

*Mech*
Nemesis Clone [18650] (magentic switch) - 2
Caravela Clone [18350] - 2
K.T.S Clone [telescopic] - 2
*Electronic*
Evic [18650] - 3
*RBA*
Kayfun Lite Plus Clone - 2
Ithaka Clone - 1
*RDA*
Helios Clone - 4
Era Clone - 2
*Clearomizer*
Evod - 5
Ego CE5 - 5
*Batteries*
Evod 650mAh (non-VV) - 5
Ego 650mAh (non-VV) - 5
fake AW 18350 / 700mAh - 5
fake AW 18650 / 2000mAh - 5
Trustfire 18650 / 2500mAh - 3
AW 18650 / 1600mAh -1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

nemesis - 1
svd - 2
russian clone - 1
igo l - 1
efest 18650 / 2250mah - 1
mnke 18650 / 1500mah - 1
efest 18350 / 700mah - 1
evod - 5
egoT 1300mah - 4
protank1 - 4


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

johan said:


> *Batteries*
> Evod - 5
> Ego - 5


Which ones are these? Capacity? VV or not?


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Which ones are these? Capacity? VV or not?



All 650mAh (non-VV) - thanks for pointing this out, will edit accordingly.


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

johan said:


> All 650mAh (non-VV) - thanks for pointing this out, will edit accordingly.


Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

Riaz said:


> 1. evod - 5
> 2. ego 1300mah - 4



1. What Evod?
2. Is it the eGo-T or eGo-C Twist?


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

Lists updated, Oom @Rob Fisher still has to post his list. I'm scared now


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Lists updated, Oom @Rob Fisher still has to post his list. I'm scared now


Great work, thank you. The Reo Mini and Reo Mini 2.1 is the same thing.


----------



## Die Kriek (25/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Great work, thank you. The Reo Mini and Reo Mini 2.1 is the same thing.


Fixed, thank you


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> 1. What Evod?
> 2. Is it the eGo-T or eGo-C Twist?



oops, its ego t

ill amend my post now


----------



## Tom (27/4/14)

so...again...after posting it in a new thread because I could not find this one in my unread posts chaos:

_"I suggested already to do it via a spreadsheet that is openly accessible for editing. That way nobody has to search a whole thread, or even more then one.

just see this example, it is for rating of juices on a german forum: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlyK_zYvc4VpdEFnendyTURva2ZHTURFNThIUjU5VEE&pli=1#gid=0

Is anyone keen on doing a fine sheet like that?"_

I like the idea of the rating very much, gr8 idea. But things should be tidy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/14)

Unless i am mistaken here, @Die Kriek is updating his original post at the beginning of this thread each time people post their ratings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (28/4/14)

Silver said:


> Unless i am mistaken here, @Die Kriek is updating his original post at the beginning of this thread each time people post their ratings.


That is correct, but I do like the idea of a spreadsheet as well, so for now business as usual, but if I can figure out how to do a spreadsheet that works and looks neat, I'll do that as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------

